# Totilas retired



## impresario08 (18 August 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/totilascom/posts/875838855833832?fref=nf


----------



## Pen (18 August 2015)

Thank God, its no more than the poor horse deserves.  I hope he  'enjoys his' retirement.


----------



## Piaffe123 (18 August 2015)

Finally, poor beast has been through enough. I hope he's sent somewhere that he can properly enjoy it and just be allowed to be a horse.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 August 2015)

I wonder if now,  heavily insured,  he'll have a field accident which no one will witness or be able to explain.  He'll then be able to go over Rainbow Bridge and join up with Kauto Star and they can be friends,  forever.

Alec.


----------



## Missladypotter (18 August 2015)

I am happy to here this,but I do wonder what will become of the beautiful foals he may sire!! Am I the only person that feels this is not the last we will hear of the Totilas story!!


----------



## Piaffe123 (18 August 2015)

Missladypotter said:



			I am happy to here this,but I do wonder what will become of the beautiful foals he may sire!! Am I the only person that feels this is not the last we will hear of the Totilas story!!

Click to expand...

Agreed - we've already heard too much about him, I feel.


----------



## marotelle (18 August 2015)

This!
I quite agree....We shall see


----------



## crabbymare (18 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			I wonder if now,  heavily insured,  he'll have a field accident which no one will witness or be able to explain.  He'll then be able to go over Rainbow Bridge and join up with Kauto Star and they can be friends,  forever.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt he will have a field accident where he will be going to, depending on the insurance he is worth more alive as a stallion at the moment


----------



## Piaffe123 (18 August 2015)

crabbymare said:



			I doubt he will have a field accident where he will be going to, depending on the insurance he is worth more alive as a stallion at the moment 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't put my mare to him!


----------



## Spreebok (19 August 2015)

Oh good, I'm pleased for the chap!


----------



## Equi (19 August 2015)

I wouldn't put my mare to him either. The long history of injury and health issues would make me run a mile. The poor boy has had no life. I suspect it is true of many many horses in those kind of yards.


----------



## Rollin (19 August 2015)

I hope he has a happy retirement but from what I have read it appears that keeping him sound was a challenge.  Nature or nuture?  That would worry me too if I could afford his stud fees.


----------

